# Проблемы с автомонтированием...

## NorthFear

привет!

после обновления hal с 0.5.12 на более новые версии флешки/диски и все другое гном больше не видит. раньше лечил эту проблему просто использованием последней рабочей для меня версии 0.5.12_rc1-r8, ожидая что после очередного обновления хала все пройдет, но похоже что не проходит  :Confused: 

с аккаунта рута все идеально, с других юзеров - нет. я в группе plugdev и раньше все идеально работало

буду очень признателен если кто нибудь поможет или подтолкнет меня к решению проблемы..

----------

## K13

Сообщения об ошибках монтирования появляются?

----------

## NorthFear

нет, никаких ошибок. вообще никакой реакции при подключении флешок например

----------

## K13

Ок, что видим в dmesg?

----------

## NorthFear

dmesg еще раньше смотрел. вот например втыкаю флешку

```
usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     MP       840                   PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] 8156160 512-byte logical blocks: (4.17 GB/3.88 GiB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 3b 00 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

все нормально вроде. проблема скорее в стороне хала и прав

----------

## K13

Что с параметрами доступа к устройству? 

После подключения носителя:

```
ls -l /dev/sda*
```

Есть веские основания подозревать, что группа у устройства будет disk, а не plugdev как написано в handbook   :Confused:  .

/lib64/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules

 *Quote:*   

> # block
> 
> SUBSYSTEM=="block", GROUP="disk"
> 
> 

 

----------

## NorthFear

 *Quote:*   

> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 1 січ 22 20:37 /dev/hda1

 

добавлять юзера в disk уже пробовал - результата нет

тем временем использую старую версию хала  :Confused: 

----------

## K13

Пара вопросов:

1. пробовали смонтировать устройство руками с помощью gnome-mount в verbose режиме?

2. после обновления hal до текущей стабильной версии запускался revdep-rebuild?

Что ещё посмотреть:

1. включить verbose режим для hal (/etc/conf.d/hald)

2. gconf-editor, состояние ветки /system/storage/drives/<usb drive>, возможно проблема с параметрами монтирования сего девайса.

----------

## NorthFear

Решил вернутся к проблеме  :Smile: 

После дня копания в инете и системе пришел к заключению что сейчас проблема в том что в гноме 2.28 вместо хала используется devicekit(и как я это пропустил..))

Подредактировав /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.policy дал доступ к монтированию девайсов всем юзерам. Но все же не придумал более цивилизованного метода..

В арче для этих задач существует группа storage. В нас ничего подобного пока не нашел. Может я пропустил что нибудь???

----------

## Azik

Ммм, plugdev?

----------

## NorthFear

нєа. в плагдеве я уже давно

----------

## K13

Пользую текущую "стабильную" версию gnome, помочь с devicekit не получится. Вот ссылка на форум, ребята возились с автомонтированием eSATA диска на Ubuntu, возможно поможет.

----------

